# Fishing Darts and Setups



## MikeyLikesIt

Just wanted to take a poll. Has anyone had any experience using darts with their slingshots? I've seen some footage of people using them to take fish, much like bowfishing. It looks really fun, and we're starting to get an abundance of asian carp in KY, so I'd probably have a decent chance to use them.

If you have tried these out, what's your preferred setup? Did you make your darts or buy them? Did you have one of those reels mounted to your wrist? I've searched for info and articles but haven't found much.

Last question, has anyone tried hunting with slingshot darts? I've seen footage of people using blowguns. I feel like the penetration and damage would be the same or greater with a slingshot. I'm eager to hear your thoughts and experiences. Thanks!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Hello buddy ! Check out this video I did .. my rig is completely homemade except for the reel lol. . I shoot darts often !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

That's exactly what I was imagining! I'm digging the setup Joey! Just a couple questions for you though: What did you use in place of a pouch? I'm assuming it's some sort of durable cord or rope. Also, is that just a standard fishing reel, or did you buy one for bowfishing? It looked like it was open/free spooling while shooting, and engaged when you started to crank it. Thanks!


----------



## ghost0311/8541

I use both and made my own reel set up from a wrist brace and a peice of thick walled PVC I heated up with a heat gun and flated out to attach my reel.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Hey Ghost! I see what you did there! I think I can rig that pretty easily, and I have some pvc and a wrist brace lying around somewhere. This winter weather is killing me, and building slingshots has been a great distraction. I'm gonna pass on the homemade darts though. I'm too lazy and I don't have any metal working tools right now, just some basic woodworking tools.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Hey take the Barb's off of the store bought ones they will help you lose your darts


----------



## Covert5

That's awesome! I'm kinda scared to try it though! Lol


----------



## Nicholson

Covert5 said:


> That's awesome! I'm kinda scared to try it though! Lol


This has been a lingering question on my mind for quite a while, and I'm scared too, but I want to try it badly. Do you guys twist and tweak, or naw? What do you suggest I do for the first time, is there a preffered technique? Thanks for the vid joey, thanks for the question mikeylikesit


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

MikeyLikesIt said:


> That's exactly what I was imagining! I'm digging the setup Joey! Just a couple questions for you though: What did you use in place of a pouch? I'm assuming it's some sort of durable cord or rope. Also, is that just a standard fishing reel, or did you buy one for bowfishing? It looked like it was open/free spooling while shooting, and engaged when you started to crank it. Thanks!


Hey bud ! Glad you liked the video ... I have used a few different things for launching the dart.. piece of weed eater string .. dloop string for a bow .. even wire hanger .. as long as its rigid it will launch the dart ! .. yep just a regular reel from Walmart.. closed face .. works pretty good ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Nicholson said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I'm kinda scared to try it though! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a lingering question on my mind for quite a while, and I'm scared too, but I want to try it badly. Do you guys twist and tweak, or naw? What do you suggest I do for the first time, is there a preffered technique? Thanks for the vid joey, thanks for the question mikeylikesit
Click to expand...

Hey buddy ! .. Haha yes it is nerve racking .. and potential dangerous .. that's probably why I do it lol .. after a while though confidence is gained and you get the feel for it .. and it gets much easier to relax .. I dont believe twist or tweak would change anything for a dart .. I just pull straight back and dont excessively flip the frame .. just let it be smooth and natural . Probably the best advice I could give on the subject . I have had them come back to me because i was flipping the frame excessively.. be safe bud ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I'm kinda scared to try it though! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a lingering question on my mind for quite a while, and I'm scared too, but I want to try it badly. Do you guys twist and tweak, or naw? What do you suggest I do for the first time, is there a preffered technique? Thanks for the vid joey, thanks for the question mikeylikesit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey buddy ! .. Haha yes it is nerve racking .. and potential dangerous .. that's probably why I do it lol .. after a while though confidence is gained and you get the feel for it .. and it gets much easier to relax .. I dont believe twist or tweak would change anything for a dart .. I just pull straight back and dont excessively flip the frame .. just let it be smooth and natural . Probably the best advice I could give on the subject . I have had them come back to me because i was flipping the frame excessively.. be safe bud !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Geez. A RTS with a 4 inch steel dart :hmm:. I'm still gonna have to try it though! It's not top priority on my list of things to do, but I'll aim to get something set up for this summer and give it a shot. I'll be sure to post any gruesome pics if I land a dart in my face or skewer my hand.

I did see some Chinese kits that included a leather hand protector for the hand holding the slingshot. I probably won't shell out money for something like that, but I may wear a thick leather glove or one of those cut resistant gloves till I get the hang of it.

It also looks like it'd be fun to throw some fletching on those and shoot them for fun like flu-flu arrows.


----------



## MakoPat

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Hello buddy ! Check out this video I did .. my rig is completely homemade except for the reel lol. . I shoot darts often !
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Hahaha... when I read the post I was going to say "Hey Mike, checkout Joey Lujan"... until I read the 1st reply.

I have yet to work up the confidence to try this...or adequate skill. When I can shoot a little better I'ma make a set.

PS- might checkout a full face visor for eye protection...used by metal workers.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Haha. I'm with you MakoPat. I feel like accidents are bound to happen. Ima be shooting darts for the first time all suited up like...


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I'm kinda scared to try it though! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a lingering question on my mind for quite a while, and I'm scared too, but I want to try it badly. Do you guys twist and tweak, or naw? What do you suggest I do for the first time, is there a preffered technique? Thanks for the vid joey, thanks for the question mikeylikesit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey buddy ! .. Haha yes it is nerve racking .. and potential dangerous .. that's probably why I do it lol .. after a while though confidence is gained and you get the feel for it .. and it gets much easier to relax .. I dont believe twist or tweak would change anything for a dart .. I just pull straight back and dont excessively flip the frame .. just let it be smooth and natural . Probably the best advice I could give on the subject . I have had them come back to me because i was flipping the frame excessively.. be safe bud !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez. A RTS with a 4 inch steel dart :hmm:. I'm still gonna have to try it though! It's not top priority on my list of things to do, but I'll aim to get something set up for this summer and give it a shot. I'll be sure to post any gruesome pics if I land a dart in my face or skewer my hand.
> 
> I did see some Chinese kits that included a leather hand protector for the hand holding the slingshot. I probably won't shell out money for something like that, but I may wear a thick leather glove or one of those cut resistant gloves till I get the hang of it.
> 
> It also looks like it'd be fun to throw some fletching on those and shoot them for fun like flu-flu arrows.
Click to expand...

Ya man lol .. I would dress up with my carhart jacket and some leather gloves ... when they come back at you.. they seem go always hit the ribcage lol .. luckily I have been lucky enough where the side or. ack of the dart hits me ... but the rts stop happening after a while lol ... I live close to the hospital so that eases my mind lmao! .. that hand guard would be a excellent idea . and like pat said .. a full face shield ... I have more videos of me shooting darts on my YouTube channel .. check it out .. i shoot them frameless sometimes also .. cant wIt to hear of how it goes for you buddy 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

MakoPat said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello buddy ! Check out this video I did .. my rig is completely homemade except for the reel lol. . I shoot darts often !
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha... when I read the post I was going to say "Hey Mike, checkout Joey Lujan"... until I read the 1st reply.
> 
> I have yet to work up the confidence to try this...or adequate skill. When I can shoot a little better I'ma make a set.
> 
> PS- might checkout a full face visor for eye protection...used by metal workers.
Click to expand...

Haha .. for sure buddy .. it's a whole nither type of rush at first when learning lol .. just try to keep calm and let the dart come off naturally .. I will try to do some instructional videos on darts as soon as I get some time .. been busy with orders lately which is good  .. cheers bud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridge Runner

I bought darts from three vendors on aliexpress. Two of the vendors sent darts that were attracted to magnets. This vendor sent the real stainless steel darts I preferred: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1PC-Stainless-Steel-Hunting-Fishing-Arrow-For-Slingshot-Catapult-Arrow-Head-Arrowheads-Hunting-Shooting-Tips-Darts/32952324663.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.636a4c4dKOby2C and 48 darts in my follow up order only cost $36.40 or 76 cents apiece. I worry about the barb alignment and also worry about plowing a dart into the web of my hand. I will only shoot such darts from a crossbow or a Neptune slingshot. As far as using a blowgun I have shot one from a blowgun and penetrated about 8 or 12 layers of cardboard with it. But they are not likely to do well in a blowgun as the weight is so much the velocity is slow and they would fall out of the blowgun the way I configure mine. Anyone telling you the get more than 4fpe from a blowgun is a blowhard. My max is just under 3fpe. These in a rubber powered launcher or a mini crossbow will surely outclass these in a blowgun.

Is it legal to fish with these in your community?

Would a full length arrow from a slingbow be a better alternative?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Ridge Runner said:


> I bought darts from three vendors on aliexpress. Two of the vendors sent darts that were attracted to magnets. This vendor sent the real stainless steel darts I preferred: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1PC-Stainless-Steel-Hunting-Fishing-Arrow-For-Slingshot-Catapult-Arrow-Head-Arrowheads-Hunting-Shooting-Tips-Darts/32952324663.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.636a4c4dKOby2C and 48 darts in my follow up order only cost $36.40 or 76 cents apiece. I worry about the barb alignment and also worry about plowing a dart into the web of my hand. I will only shoot such darts from a crossbow or a Neptune slingshot. As far as using a blowgun I have shot one from a blowgun and penetrated about 8 or 12 layers of cardboard with it. But they are not likely to do well in a blowgun as the weight is so much the velocity is slow and they would fall out of the blowgun the way I configure mine. Anyone telling you the get more than 4fpe from a blowgun is a blowhard. My max is just under 3fpe. These in a rubber powered launcher or a mini crossbow will surely outclass these in a blowgun.
> 
> Is it legal to fish with these in your community?
> 
> Would a full length arrow from a slingbow be a better alternative?


Thanks for the recommendation! I believe it falls under the laws of bowfishing, which is legal in KY. You're allowed to take rough fish, essentially catfish and garr, and asian carp in Western KY. Thankfully the asian carp haven't gotten prolific in the Central and Eastern portions of the state yet.

And yeah, an arrow would be better. But at that point I may as well just use a bow. Something about using little darts appeals to me. Plus, it looks like they'd be fun to shoot at boards or stumps.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I'm kinda scared to try it though! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a lingering question on my mind for quite a while, and I'm scared too, but I want to try it badly. Do you guys twist and tweak, or naw? What do you suggest I do for the first time, is there a preffered technique? Thanks for the vid joey, thanks for the question mikeylikesit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey buddy ! .. Haha yes it is nerve racking .. and potential dangerous .. that's probably why I do it lol .. after a while though confidence is gained and you get the feel for it .. and it gets much easier to relax .. I dont believe twist or tweak would change anything for a dart .. I just pull straight back and dont excessively flip the frame .. just let it be smooth and natural . Probably the best advice I could give on the subject . I have had them come back to me because i was flipping the frame excessively.. be safe bud !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez. A RTS with a 4 inch steel dart :hmm:. I'm still gonna have to try it though! It's not top priority on my list of things to do, but I'll aim to get something set up for this summer and give it a shot. I'll be sure to post any gruesome pics if I land a dart in my face or skewer my hand.
> 
> I did see some Chinese kits that included a leather hand protector for the hand holding the slingshot. I probably won't shell out money for something like that, but I may wear a thick leather glove or one of those cut resistant gloves till I get the hang of it.
> 
> It also looks like it'd be fun to throw some fletching on those and shoot them for fun like flu-flu arrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya man lol .. I would dress up with my carhart jacket and some leather gloves ... when they come back at you.. they seem go always hit the ribcage lol .. luckily I have been lucky enough where the side or. ack of the dart hits me ... but the rts stop happening after a while lol ... I live close to the hospital so that eases my mind lmao! .. that hand guard would be a excellent idea . and like pat said .. a full face shield ... I have more videos of me shooting darts on my YouTube channel .. check it out .. i shoot them frameless sometimes also .. cant wIt to hear of how it goes for you buddy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Haha. I would love to see the ER nurses faces if you came in with one of those sticking out of your chest! I'll definitely pad up till I get the hang of it, and I'll check out your Youtube channel for more dart goodness. Thanks!


----------



## ghost0311/8541




----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I'm kinda scared to try it though! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a lingering question on my mind for quite a while, and I'm scared too, but I want to try it badly. Do you guys twist and tweak, or naw? What do you suggest I do for the first time, is there a preffered technique? Thanks for the vid joey, thanks for the question mikeylikesit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey buddy ! .. Haha yes it is nerve racking .. and potential dangerous .. that's probably why I do it lol .. after a while though confidence is gained and you get the feel for it .. and it gets much easier to relax .. I dont believe twist or tweak would change anything for a dart .. I just pull straight back and dont excessively flip the frame .. just let it be smooth and natural . Probably the best advice I could give on the subject . I have had them come back to me because i was flipping the frame excessively.. be safe bud !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez. A RTS with a 4 inch steel dart :hmm:. I'm still gonna have to try it though! It's not top priority on my list of things to do, but I'll aim to get something set up for this summer and give it a shot. I'll be sure to post any gruesome pics if I land a dart in my face or skewer my hand.
> 
> I did see some Chinese kits that included a leather hand protector for the hand holding the slingshot. I probably won't shell out money for something like that, but I may wear a thick leather glove or one of those cut resistant gloves till I get the hang of it.
> 
> It also looks like it'd be fun to throw some fletching on those and shoot them for fun like flu-flu arrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya man lol .. I would dress up with my carhart jacket and some leather gloves ... when they come back at you.. they seem go always hit the ribcage lol .. luckily I have been lucky enough where the side or. ack of the dart hits me ... but the rts stop happening after a while lol ... I live close to the hospital so that eases my mind lmao! .. that hand guard would be a excellent idea . and like pat said .. a full face shield ... I have more videos of me shooting darts on my YouTube channel .. check it out .. i shoot them frameless sometimes also .. cant wIt to hear of how it goes for you buddy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha. I would love to see the ER nurses faces if you came in with one of those sticking out of your chest! I'll definitely pad up till I get the hang of it, and I'll check out your Youtube channel for more dart goodness. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Haha .. ya that would be a sight to see .. then would follow by .. what the heck were you doing ??? I was shooting a dart with my slingshot ... imagine her face Haha... awesome buddy .. thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hgo17

Hi Guys,

I have developped this product to not be obliged to use dangerous chines darts, and mad max style doesn't match with my natural look 

pictures are here : https, 2 points, slash slash, ibb, point, co, slash, pZVp31 and the same with sQpydTc ...

(hope you can excuse me to write the picture address like that, it's just to communicate )

The www.yshoot.com site is not updated for the moment and the product does not appear...but you can order by message.

I stay at your disposal,

Hugues,


----------



## ghost0311/8541

They look good


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Here they are


----------



## hgo17

Yes that' these darts.

Here a video :


----------



## Yshoot team

and for fishing the equipment is this :

https://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/3434-yshoot-products/


----------



## Nicholson

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Here they are


Hey Ghost, Do you think I can grab a salmon with those? I would have to be able to get some pretty deep penetration, I was planning on making some darts with a long nail.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Yes they go through gar and they armor plated.


----------



## oldmiser

I have shot a few homemade darts..there alot of fun....never tried on fishing tho as of yet ...maybe will see....Have to get a set up with a reel for wrist..

nice video's you guys... thanks for sharing...akaOldmiser


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

I like Yshoot's idea of mounting the reel directly to the archer's release. I will definitely be giving that a try myself.


----------



## BushpotChef

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I use both and made my own reel set up from a wrist brace and a peice of thick walled PVC I heated up with a heat gun and flated out to attach my reel.


Those are some awesome photos there Ghost, quite a take! Do you hold the frame rigid upon release or do you add any flip? Thanks


----------



## BushpotChef

Seems to me a good remedy for the worry of shooting oneself in the hand, while adding extra stability and power - would be to launch these suckers from a Starship style frame. Anyone done this? Im thinking looped 1632 red tubing at 55" draw is going to have some solid energy, and your launching them over a length of material between your wrist and dart path. One could even add a flat 'plate' along the top of the frame to further reduce chances of injury.

Thoughts?


----------



## ghost0311/8541

I don't flip I hold.


----------

